# Mini Mill owners check this out



## dgehricke (Jan 8, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## kvt (Jan 8, 2015)

I wish,   I have a sherline and I do not have a way to mount it, but maybe could build a swing arm to put it in the rite position.
How bright is it.

KVT


----------



## MarkStephen (Jan 8, 2015)

Any pics of it mounted? Or is that what your having a hard time posting?


----------



## dgehricke (Jan 9, 2015)

here are some photos of it mounted and I have a very hard time finding how to post from the home page.
If you have a mini mill these lights sell for $53.00 at 24.95 its a steal
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hope this helps.
Regards
dgehricke


----------



## dgehricke (Jan 9, 2015)

KVT,
These are not the only lights out there you can do a google search for "lights for your Mini mill"and you should get results here is a great page for using light arrays < http://www.home-machine-shop.com/Light_Up_Mill/LightUpYourMill_2.pdf >

dgehricke


----------



## bpratl (Jan 9, 2015)

dgehricke said:


> KVT,
> These are not the only lights out there you can do a google search for "lights for your Mini mill"and you should get results here is a great page for using light arrays < http://www.home-machine-shop.com/Light_Up_Mill/LightUpYourMill_2.pdf > dgehricke



Thanks, great find, just ordered one. Bob


----------



## arvidj (Jan 9, 2015)

What is the diameter of the hole? I have an X2 variant but I also have a drill press that could use a light.


----------



## dgehricke (Jan 9, 2015)

these are the dimensions as posted on the web site 

[h=2]Product Details[/h]

*Product Dimensions: 7.1 x 5.9 x 3.9 inches*
*Shipping Weight: 7.2 ounces (View shipping rates and policies)*
*ASIN: B00FDMSREQ*
*I would assume the 3.9 inch is the diameter it should fit yours easily.*
*Regards

dgehricke
*


----------



## Glenn_ca (Jan 9, 2015)

arvidj said:


> What is the diameter of the hole? I have an X2 variant but I also have a drill press that could use a light.


It lists the inner diameter as 2.4 inches


----------



## dgehricke (Jan 10, 2015)

I measured this today while I was making an adapter for mounting on the mill. My light measured out at 2.502 " inside diameter.
I started with a 1.102 thick piece of 4" dia 6061 Alum. I put 2 colors of dykem one side for the mill and the other for the light here are some photos,The work only took about 3 hrs.













will post photos of the finished product tomorrow.

Regards
dgehricke


----------



## dgehricke (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi All,
Can some one ask a Moderator to put this post in the correct place. Thanks, I'll try and do a better job of posting in the future.
Here are some photos of the completed adapter,in total it only took a total of 7.5 hrs and an 4" piece of 6061.I used the same bolts that were in place for the bearing cover. I'm happy with the results.

Regards

dgehricke


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 11, 2015)

It is OK where it is.

 "Billy G"


----------



## dgehricke (Jan 29, 2015)

Yea Bill its OK with me if it OK with you.

Thanks

dgehricke
Wally G


----------

